# Maybe Sous vide newbie?



## kawboy (Jan 6, 2021)

I've been on the fence about sous vide cooking for awhile now. After using one in my culinary course, I'm leaning more towards one. My question is, can I get away with a basic Walmart one, or would that be a waste of money? Not sure how much I'd actually use it. We do have a pile of pork chops and beef steaks so one may come in handy.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2021)

the inkbird 1000w is on amazon for 76.95 with a coupon.  I am more of the buy once cry once.  cheap anything usually breaks and makes me super frustrated to have wasted the cash on crap.

SV is fun, easy, and a great addition to the smoker and grill.  Try one, if you dont dig it, re-gift it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 6, 2021)

Not sure how much the Wal-mart one is but Dave is right the Inkbird on amazon is a great deal. I have one and it is a solid unit. I just started on SV and I love it so far!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 6, 2021)

I use the Anova sous vide stick and it works very well. Connects to my cell phone with blue tooth so it is very convenient to use from the next room.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 6, 2021)

You are gonna like it, I use mine for perfect steaks and then put the grill marks on em


----------



## mosparky (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm with the others on the Inkbird unit. Only used mine once so far, but it was amazing.
I have my own biases on stuff from Walmart. I can't imagine Walmart selling one as good for anywhere near the Inkbird price.


----------



## kawboy (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys! May have to look into ordering one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Hoping you like it kawboy I just can't bring myself to the idea of cooking something twice I mean in the sv then on the grill! I'm a person that hates microwaves don't like heated up meals. Just me.    

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Jan 6, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> You are gonna like it, I use mine for perfect steaks and then put the grill marks on em


Same - they are killer good!  perfect medium rare edge to edge.  I use my torch too.  no pan no grill, just MR perfection with a hint of char.


----------

